# Matts Ahoy!!!



## mairi1

Well since Molly was groomed and was clipped so short I have been a bit lax with the combing and brushing side of things. Ive not been doing it religiously every day as I did Pre groom and boy am I paying the price now...they have just suddenly appeared....EVERYWHERE!!

This is what my Sunday has so far consisted of... .....










Firstly she stank after rolling in whatever so had a shower... Then I tackled the matts with the coat wet for the first time. She has now I'm sure got her adult coat through as its so much thicker and harder to comb through and the matts are big and bad!!!... Given the amount of dematting i had to do She is now nearly bald in one patch at the back .... Bad mum 

She's such a tolerant wee soul though and will sit there whilst I'm attacking her coat. 


I promise to do better in future ... 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley

I bet she is still stunning and i am sure she forgives you 
I am afraid of the adult coat....


----------



## mairi1

Thanks Donna 

I meant to add earlier that I'd be lost without these thinning scissors (Roseline Double thinning scissors)... Quite expensive but In my opinion WELL worth the money. I use them all the time for tidying up Molly's face , you can go mad with them yet it still looks subtle with no scissor marks unlike normal scissors and also they were great this morning helping with the matts .... I had to bring out the big guns.. My Mikki matt breaker / buster was just not cutting it  

xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Yes, there are times when only scissors will do! We had this problem on holiday and had to cut most of Biscuits's bottom away!....he looked most odd! 

I'm afraid to say Mairi....this is just the start of it!....her adult coat will take a few months or so to come through so you'll need to get back to your daily brushing and combing! You're very lucky that Molly is being tolerant...Biscuit needs a much firmer hand! x


----------



## mairi1

Oh Jane do you think shes going to have a nightmare of a coat?? 

Yes it was At either side of her tail that was thee worst place.. Just like Biscuit. And really big clumps of matts. 

Yes you're right... Going to be very strict from now on ...

Bring back the puppy coat any day... I thought IT was thick!! 

xx


----------



## colpa110

Mairi, welcome to the tough coat club of which Jane and I are patrons!

It's the price we pay for having lovely fluffy dogs....Bettys is a nightmare I almost can't get a comb or brush through it at all and like biscuit she is not particularly tolerant?


----------



## Duckdog

Good going there Mairi  I am totally pants on the grooming front and don't really brush Binks daily, and know I should to get her used to it..


----------



## Janev1000

Yes, the matts were either side of his tail....looked like he had dents in his bottom!! Detangling sprays work wonders with Biscuit's coat. I use the Pet Head Fur Ball and the comb then almost glides through bringing out loose hair. Biscuit has Bichon in his genes and if it's in his coat, then I read that Bichons can take up to 2 years to get a full adult coat!! Looking at your clippings of Molly's coat.....they do look very similar to Biscuit's!


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> Mairi, welcome to the tough coat club of which Jane and I are patrons!
> 
> It's the price we pay for having lovely fluffy dogs....Bettys is a nightmare I almost can't get a comb or brush through it at all and like biscuit she is not particularly tolerant?


Oh Colin... Am I in for the hard slog here ??!! 

But you're right, I love how soft and cuddly Molly is so its a small price .

Maybe I was a little premature saying how tolerant Molly is... Maybe that's because we've not hit the real tough times yet with the matts... Sounds like this is just the beginning 

By the way.. Betty's coat always looks like it has an almost gold tinge to it... Really rich and glossy looking....Do you use L'Oreal... "Because she's worth it" 

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Duckdog said:


> Good going there Mairi  I am totally pants on the grooming front and don't really brush Binks daily, and know I should to get her used to it..


Oh this was only the half of it Sam... I found so much more!! 
What's Binkys coat like? It looks pretty thick?
You might be lucky and not need to worry about it as much ... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, the matts were either side of his tail....looked like he had dents in his bottom!! Detangling sprays work wonders with Biscuit's coat. I use the Pet Head Fur Ball and the comb then almost glides through bringing out loose hair. Biscuit has Bichon in his genes and if it's in his coat, then I read that Bichons can take up to 2 years to get a full adult coat!! Looking at your clippings of Molly's coat.....they do look very similar to Biscuit's!


Well Molly has a dent in her bum to match Biscuit's .

Do you use the spray on solely the matts or just all over to ease combing/brushing? I'll order some .. Whatever makes it easier 

Everyone always asks if Molly is a Bichon ... She is similar but more leggy 

xxx


----------



## JoJo

A matt free life no longer  

I recently cut my dogs coat short and I must show off and say I have only combed them twice since their cuts and not a single matt .. yippy .. 

When their coats are longer I have to comb/brush them every or every other day with the shorter cut I am aiming for every 4 days


----------



## colpa110

mairi1 said:


> Oh Colin... Am I in for the hard slog here ??!!
> 
> But you're right, I love how soft and cuddly Molly is so its a small price .
> 
> Maybe I was a little premature saying how tolerant Molly is... Maybe that's because we've not hit the real tough times yet with the matts... Sounds like this is just the beginning
> 
> By the way.. Betty's coat always looks like it has an almost gold tinge to it... Really rich and glossy looking....Do you use L'Oreal... "Because she's worth it"
> 
> xxx


I think you are at the worst stage....probably when you still have a mixture of puppy and adult coat. At this time HAD to brush Betty every single day.

During the summer I have kept her shorter and have only had to brush her a couple of time a week...having said that since the weather has got worse it seems to have had an undesirable effect on her coat.....also using the fleeces causes more matts if I am not careful.

Ive use a number of shampoos (a lot of the pet head ones) but am currently using Dermacton which is for itchy dogs....is packed full of essential oils....the smell is so strong....a bit lemon grass...


----------



## mairi1

JoJo said:


> A matt free life no longer
> 
> I recently cut my dogs coat short and I must show off and say I have only combed them twice since their cuts and not a single matt .. yippy ..
> 
> When their coats are longer I have to comb/brush them every or every other day with the shorter cut I am aiming for every 4 days


Well.. This is the thing!! I was that cocky after she was clipped shorter thinking oh this is great, that I let slip my daily routine and here I am now...paying the price 

xxx


----------



## colpa110

mairi1 said:


> Oh Colin... Am I in for the hard slog here ??!!
> 
> But you're right, I love how soft and cuddly Molly is so its a small price .
> 
> Maybe I was a little premature saying how tolerant Molly is... Maybe that's because we've not hit the real tough times yet with the matts... Sounds like this is just the beginning
> 
> By the way.. Betty's coat always looks like it has an almost gold tinge to it... Really rich and glossy looking....Do you use L'Oreal... "Because she's worth it"
> 
> xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are at the worst stage....probably when you still have a mixture of puppy and adult coat. At this time i HAD to brush Betty every single day.
> 
> During the summer I have kept her shorter and have only had to brush her a couple of times a week...having said that since the weather has got worse it seems to have had an undesirable effect on her coat.....also using the fleeces causes more matts if I am not careful.
> 
> Ive use a number of shampoos (a lot of the pet head ones) but am currently using Dermacton which is for itchy dogs....is packed full of essential oils....the smell is so strong....a bit lemon grass...


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> I think you are at the worst stage....probably when you still have a mixture of puppy and adult coat. At this time HAD to brush Betty every single day.
> 
> During the summer I have kept her shorter and have only had to brush her a couple of time a week...having said that since the weather has got worse it seems to have had an undesirable effect on her coat.....also using the fleeces causes more matts if I am not careful.
> 
> Ive use a number of shampoos (a lot of the pet head ones) but am currently using Dermacton which is for itchy dogs....is packed full of essential oils....the smell is so strong....a bit lemon grass...


It feels like the matts are starting right in at the root so not as easy to disguise the big divots I make when cutting them out!! 

I can really see the benefits of the shorter coat ... I'm sitting here with her on my knee and I keep finding more... Well into the double figures today 

xxx


----------



## JoJo

mairi1 said:


> Well.. This is the thing!! I was that cocky after she was clipped shorter thinking oh this is great, that I let slip my daily routine and here I am now...paying the price
> 
> xxx


I know exactly how you feel .. dont worry you will stay on top of it now and I know the weather and muddy walks wont help when it comes to matts and continous washing of paws etc ...

Oh no I am going to run a comb through mine this evening lol .. just in case


----------



## mairi1

JoJo said:


> I know exactly how you feel .. dont worry you will stay on top of it now and I know the weather and muddy walks wont help when it comes to matts and continous washing of paws etc ...
> 
> Oh no I am going to run a comb through mine this evening lol .. just in case


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

You're like me.. I like a comb best too 

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Exhausted after a hard days grooming... Either That or she doesn't appreciate the X Factor


----------



## kimmie

*adult coat*

hello could you tell me when they get their adult coats? Esme has such a mixed coat at the moment but it is thickening up underneath she is 17 wks .


----------



## Duckdog

mairi1 said:


> Oh this was only the half of it Sam... I found so much more!!
> What's Binkys coat like? It looks pretty thick?
> You might be lucky and not need to worry about it as much ...
> 
> xxx


It does look like you had a busy day! 
Binky's coat is pretty thick, I am wondering what her adult coat will be like 
I will be keeping a short coat for sure


----------



## mairi1

kimmie said:


> hello could you tell me when they get their adult coats? Esme has such a mixed coat at the moment but it is thickening up underneath she is 17 wks .


Hi Kim , I'm no expert at all but I don't think the adult coat comes in until around the 8 month mark.. Some may come in earlier, some later 
xxx


----------



## mairi1

Duckdog said:


> It does look like you had a busy day!
> Binky's coat is pretty thick, I am wondering what her adult coat will be like
> I will be keeping a short coat for sure


Definitely more practical  

xxx


----------



## MillieDog

Ah poor Molly, the matts are annoying. I did find with Millie's fur, once the adult coat came in, her fur seemed to calm down again. I groom her about once a week at the moment, but do look out daily for any matts that may appear and get them out pretty quick.


----------



## mairi1

MillieDog said:


> Ah poor Molly, the matts are annoying. I did find with Millie's fur, once the adult coat came in, her fur seemed to calm down again. I groom her about once a week at the moment, but do look out daily for any matts that may appear and get them out pretty quick.


Thanks Julie... Glad there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## RuthMill

Phew I hope Lola's coat remains as it is! I have a cat with a coat that has a tendency to mat up! I sure hope I get away with it with Lola. Mind you I am paranoid with the hair on her front legs because its so incredibly thick. So far so good!


----------



## JoJo

I noticed the adult come in around 8 months of age, plus the matts came in around the same time as my girls first season, so guess around the time they mature, around 7-12 months (appoximately). 

I had to smile at Molly zonked on her bed after all that grooming .. or bored of X Factor lol .. she looks stunning.


----------



## RuthMill

mairi1 said:


> Exhausted after a hard days grooming... Either That or she doesn't appreciate the X Factor


Aw so cute!


----------



## Skyesdog

Gorgeous Molly, she looks so pretty after her groom!! I hope you are saving up all the hair, you could start a new fashion craze for Cockawooly jumpers!!


----------



## Emily+Harry

I have found a few matts on Rudi - she has also just had her first season - I can't seem to get the matts out with her brush :S is there anything I can do until I can get to pet shop - also what should I buy? Xxx


----------



## colpa110

Emily+Harry said:


> I have found a few matts on Rudi - she has also just had her first season - I can't seem to get the matts out with her brush :S is there anything I can do until I can get to pet shop - also what should I buy? Xxx


I a have a Miiki matt splitter and Mikki matt breaker...both from pets at home.
Essentials for me! In the mean time you could try snipping into the matt with a pair of scissors - cut up the matt ( length ways) not across the matt - it should help break the matt down so you can then try to brush it out. I the matts are too bad just snip then as best you can.


----------



## Tressa

I was mortified the other day to see how many matts teddy had accumulated over the last few weeks. I dislocated my thumb and wasn't inclined to do much brushing for a while, so it was a relief when the swelling went down enough for me to get my thumb through the scissor handle - bit painful:hurt: but Teddy does look a bit better now. For me, it was scissors and brushes all the way, but now going to make him a lot shorter for the winter. He will probably need his equafleece on - getting darn cold these days.


----------



## Emily+Harry

Her beard has Matt's in also and she won't let me near her face to try and comb them out xx


----------



## dollyonken

Oh matts!!!

I have just read this thread with great interest. Hattie is just under 6 months and in the last few weeks I have discovered lots of horrible matts in her coat. They are pretty much confined to the areas where her harness and collar come into contact with her body so the rubbing must have caused them.

I must confess we have been really slack at grooming her until the matts were discovered as I wrongly assumed her puppy coat wouldn't really need grooming. Wrong!

So now of course she has these matts and we have had to cut a lot of them out. However they start very close to her skin and I really think the best option may be to have her tummy fur shaved? Does this sound extreme? I'm at a loss how to get them out otherwise. Have a slicker brush and Fur Ball spray but I think they are beyond that! Does anyone have any idea if there is a less brutal solution. Is the mikki matt buster something that might work?

Also do I need to wait until her adult coat comes through until she can have a proper cut? She looks quite long and shaggy at the mo, but i think the breeder told me I had to wait until her adult coat comes through.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emmelg

dollyonken said:


> Oh matts!!!
> 
> I have just read this thread with great interest. Hattie is just under 6 months and in the last few weeks I have discovered lots of horrible matts in her coat. They are pretty much confined to the areas where her harness and collar come into contact with her body so the rubbing must have caused them.
> 
> I must confess we have been really slack at grooming her until the matts were discovered as I wrongly assumed her puppy coat wouldn't really need grooming. Wrong!
> 
> So now of course she has these matts and we have had to cut a lot of them out. However they start very close to her skin and I really think the best option may be to have her tummy fur shaved? Does this sound extreme? I'm at a loss how to get them out otherwise. Have a slicker brush and Fur Ball spray but I think they are beyond that! Does anyone have any idea if there is a less brutal solution. Is the mikki matt buster something that might work?
> 
> Also do I need to wait until her adult coat comes through until she can have a proper cut? She looks quite long and shaggy at the mo, but i think the breeder told me I had to wait until her adult coat comes through.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No You don't need to wait until the adult coat comes through as I know lots of poo's on here have had a puppy trim...and tbh i couldn't be without my mikki matt buster, it's great to work through the matts with minimal hair loss and their not expensive either which is a bonus 

I think quite a few people shave the tummy area, I do, they get really mucky in that area especially when they want to go lie in a muddy puddle  It's also, I think alot more hygienic x


----------



## colpa110

I would recommend cutting the tunny area and the inside of their back legs very short as the skin is very sensitive there and picks up lots of debris but does spoil the over all shagginess...


----------



## JasperBlack

Ahhh Mairi, bless you! I'm sure you'll be able to keep on top now. Jasper's coat I'm sure will matt quite bad it's so fine and fluffy. I noticed after missing a day brushing it was slightly knotty. He's going through an attack the brush and comb phase which is frustrating. Can't wait for him to give up on that one, It drives me mad! I always remember our shih tzu when his adult coat came through, it was dreadful. We could brush him everyday and it would still matt in fact it seemed to matt with the static of brushing, once his adult coat came through it was loads easier to keep him matt free. I'm sure once Molly's adult coat is through it will be much better  i dont envy you though, im dreading it. Puppy coats are soo easy xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1

Aaaagh aren't they a nightmare ...you think you're on top of it then low and behold you find another lot!! 

I'm hoping that once the adult coat is fully in , things will settle a little...

xxx


----------



## colpa110

I saw your Equafleece give away on another thread...such a shame Molly did not tolerate it.....it will be a long wet and muddy winter for you my lovely


----------



## mairi1

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Well... I very nearly offered you it first but seeing as you have the best dressed girl in England I didn't think she needed ANOTHER coat!! 

Anyway seeing as we're on this thread.. I didn't want it adding to the already nighmare matts!! 

xxx


----------



## ObeyOne

dollyonken said:


> Oh matts!!!
> 
> I have just read this thread with great interest. Hattie is just under 6 months and in the last few weeks I have discovered lots of horrible matts in her coat. They are pretty much confined to the areas where her harness and collar come into contact with her body so the rubbing must have caused them.
> 
> I must confess we have been really slack at grooming her until the matts were discovered as I wrongly assumed her puppy coat wouldn't really need grooming. Wrong!
> 
> So now of course she has these matts and we have had to cut a lot of them out. However they start very close to her skin and I really think the best option may be to have her tummy fur shaved? Does this sound extreme? I'm at a loss how to get them out otherwise. Have a slicker brush and Fur Ball spray but I think they are beyond that! Does anyone have any idea if there is a less brutal solution. Is the mikki matt buster something that might work?
> 
> Also do I need to wait until her adult coat comes through until she can have a proper cut? She looks quite long and shaggy at the mo, but i think the breeder told me I had to wait until her adult coat comes through.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a tangle teezer bought from boots originally for my daughter this is gentle and gets a lot of matting out


----------



## marzy

I use a ladies tail come which is great for combing from skin to root .... great for dematting too 
tales a while as your have to do section by section but no matts 

tba sicker brush I find only does top coat 

marzy 
x


----------



## mairi1

marzy said:


> I use a ladies tail come which is great for combing from skin to root .... great for dematting too
> tales a while as your have to do section by section but no matts
> 
> tba sicker brush I find only does top coat
> 
> marzy
> x


I agree ... Combs definitely work better for Molly's coat too. I have a basic slicker but as you say it only scratches the surface. 

I don't have any of the Les Pooches brushes so not sure if they do a better job however pleased to use a comb for now .. Mine is a Mikki metal one I got in a puppy grooming kit.. It's been great. 

xxx


----------



## colpa110

That's what worries me when people use the tangle teazer..it just glides over the top as the bristles are too soft...although it does depend of coat type.
Hopeless on Betty's coat!


----------



## mairi1

Oh yes the Tangle Teazer was a Complete waste of money for Molly's coat... I did read your advice Colin beforehand but STILL went and bought one!! 

I'll never learn...

xxx


----------



## MillieDog

Oh these dreaded matts. I must admit from having seen lots of cockapoos and obviously discussed the best and worst tools for the job it boils down to this.... all cockapoo's fur is different and what works for one does not necessarily work for another. Profound but not very helpful 

I think its trial and error as to what works and also, what tools you like the feel of. Maybe we can compile a list of what is more favourite than other. Here are a few of ones that prove popular....

a Slicker Brush
a double ended comb (two different widths on either end). 
decent pair of scissors
bull nosed scissors for those areas where harm could occur
thinning scissors

I do maintain Millie's fur myself and can't rate highly enough a grooming course to give confidence. I did however, take Millie to a groomer last week to get her tummy cut really short (I wont do this myself as there is a risk of causing injury) and had the hair in her ears taken out too.










Hope you can make this picture out of Millie's tummy cut really short, but not to skin level. I love her markings which get lost in the blue roan look.


----------



## mairi1

That is one gorgeous tummy!!! I agree...Such a Shame it's hidden. 

Great post Julie... 

xxx


----------



## dollyonken

Julie did you get it cut short there because it was matted? Hattie is terribly matted there and fear she will have to be shaved too! And her ears! Struggling to get that fur out and she hates it being done! Does that powder you can buy help? Has anyone used this?


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks Mairi 

Yes Hattie, Millie's tummy was beginning to matt even though I try to keep it short myself. But I can't get it anywhere near as short as my grooming friend. She did say, to be extremely careful about cutting short near the inside of the back legs as the skin is so fine here and there's a risk of cutting them quite badly. I decided she has the experience to do the tummy. I also did it because as you know cockapoo's hold the water rather well and what with wet legs and tummy it was too much. So Millie's tummy dries really quickly now 

You can buy ear powder to get the hairs out the ears, but the one I bought wasn't good enough and I still struggled to get a good grip. Then someone told me that the ear powder had to be really quite gritty and most are too smooth. So again, as my friend has the right gritty ear powder I let her do it. She also gets in so much further down the ear canal than I do. Millie needed it doing as her ears were beginning to smell which is not a good thing.


----------



## colpa110

Thornit powder is very good for ear plucking...it also deals with any mites.
I have clippered Bettys tummy that short ( I used my Andis clippers without any comb attachment) but you definitely need two pairs of hands for this. Last time I just scissors it short , it was really easy and I was pleased with the result. I believe quality tools are key!

Loving Millies leopard tummy Julie!


----------



## Tressa

Yep - I endorse the Thornit powder recommendation - it is really gritty and great for the job. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## JasperBlack

I was going to order some thornit, how often do you use it? I read once a week to keep on top of ear problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack

Love Millie's tummy too, jasper's neck is like that! Gorgeous x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1

JasperBlack said:


> I was going to order some thornit, how often do you use it? I read once a week to keep on top of ear problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I read too..


----------



## Tressa

I don't use it nearly as often as that, but I suppose it depends on your dog and whether it is prone to having ear problems. I only use it if I see that Teddy is scratching or looking as though he has any discomfort with his ears. If his ears are very hairy I use it for traction when plucking - it is great for that. I am sure others will have different ideas but my little bottle has lasted me for a year now - you really don't need that much.


----------



## herbek

Can anyone recommend a good comb/brush that will help get through the matted fur? I've got an 8 month old cockapoo called Lola who loves to get wet and dirty EVERY time she goes out for a walk. I towel dry her then spray her with a detangler and brush her through. She feels lovely and soft and fluffy until you really start to feel her underneath and realise she has really bad matts. Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## mairi1

This post by Julie may help ... I'm a big advocate of a simple metal comb 




MillieDog said:


> Oh these dreaded matts. I must admit from having seen lots of cockapoos and obviously discussed the best and worst tools for the job it boils down to this.... all cockapoo's fur is different and what works for one does not necessarily work for another. Profound but not very helpful
> 
> I think its trial and error as to what works and also, what tools you like the feel of. Maybe we can compile a list of what is more favourite than other. Here are a few of ones that prove popular....
> 
> a Slicker Brush
> a double ended comb (two different widths on either end).
> decent pair of scissors
> bull nosed scissors for those areas where harm could occur
> thinning scissors
> 
> I do maintain Millie's fur myself and can't rate highly enough a grooming course to give confidence. I did however, take Millie to a groomer last week to get her tummy cut really short (I wont do this myself as there is a risk of causing injury) and had the hair in her ears taken out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can make this picture out of Millie's tummy cut really short, but not to skin level. I love her markings which get lost in the blue roan look.


----------



## Tressa

Good advice from Mairi. I use the Les Pooches green brush, too, which is fairly effective. One little tip I got from my grooming course - use a cool hairdryer to part the coat and you can see the matts much more easily, so you will know where to target. Good luck


----------



## Emily+Harry

I tried to get Rudi's matts out but I kept finding more and they were just out of control - she went to groomers and had her belly shaved and cut short - so much better now she has no matts. Going to keep her belly short as its looks so much more hygienic and hopefully ... NO MATTS!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## MillieDog

It will hopefully get easier Emily. I see that Rudi is 9 months old now. Thats right when the fur is changing over from puppy to adult. It takes a few months.


----------



## emmelg

I've found lots of matts this week, his adult coat must definitely be coming through...

I thought I might get away with it 

Really need to start keeping on top of them or he'll be pretty cold this winter


----------



## Ali79

I have always managed to keep Beau fairly matt free as keep a grooming bag next to my side of the sofa and each night when she is a bit dozy I groom her and cut out any matts but lately have got a bit lazy too and have noticed she hardly has any matts and when I told my daughter Madeleine who has quite long hair she said it's because Beau's fur is much longer and she only gets matts on the short bits as with her hair she said that the longer bits of her hair don't get knotted it is the short bits underneath that do!! She may have a point as the groomer in Pets at Home (don't use him but he came to see Beau when I was in there as someone said how gorgeous she is) said she is the only Poo he has seen with really quite long fur as most tend to give up due to the matts. I could be wrong but the longer fur definitely stays matt free and only gets tiny knots which are easily brushed out


----------



## herbek

Thanks for your responses everyone. Lola went to the groomers on Saturday and they have shaved her belly too. I think maybe a bit too short but we are matt free at the moment and nothing is sticking to it when she goes for a run which is good. I think in future I will keep her tummy cut very short!


----------



## mairi1

Well I just had a look to see when i posted this thread as I have noticed a real difference in Molly's coat over the last couple of weeks... Much less matting :jumping::jumping::jumping:

...so that was from 8-10 months that it was at its worst. 

Now I'm under no illusion that her coat will not continue to be high maintenance as its so curly but thank goodness it's lessened somewhat.... It really was horrendous.

I need to book her in for a groom as its a mess just now with all the holes where ive been cutting out the matts but hopefully once its done we can try and achieve a nice look ray:ray:ray:

I'm assuming the worst stage is the transition between puppy to adult coat??

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau

Ali79 said:


> I have always managed to keep Beau fairly matt free as keep a grooming bag next to my side of the sofa and each night when she is a bit dozy I groom her and cut out any matts but lately have got a bit lazy too and have noticed she hardly has any matts and when I told my daughter Madeleine who has quite long hair she said it's because Beau's fur is much longer and she only gets matts on the short bits as with her hair she said that the longer bits of her hair don't get knotted it is the short bits underneath that do!! She may have a point as the groomer in Pets at Home (don't use him but he came to see Beau when I was in there as someone said how gorgeous she is) said she is the only Poo he has seen with really quite long fur as most tend to give up due to the matts. I could be wrong but the longer fur definitely stays matt free and only gets tiny knots which are easily brushed out


I've always kept my Beau's fur really long too as I love it long and have to say I've never had any problems with matts either so maybe their is something in your theory, the only problem I'm finding now is I really do have to make sure I give her a brush out when she's had her equafleece on because they do tend to knot the fur especially around the legs and belly


----------



## Kody&Beau

mairi1 said:


> Well I just had a look to see when i posted this thread as I have noticed a real difference in Molly's coat over the last couple of weeks... Much less matting :jumping::jumping::jumping:
> 
> ...so that was from 8-10 months that it was at its worst.
> 
> Now I'm under no illusion that her coat will not continue to be high maintenance as its so curly but thank goodness it's lessened somewhat.... It really was horrendous.
> 
> I need to book her in for a groom as its a mess just now with all the holes where ive been cutting out the matts but hopefully once its done we can try and achieve a nice look ray:ray:ray:
> 
> xxx


Looking back Mairi I remember Beau having matts at that age too but I put it down to when she was spayed and they shaved her but didn't brush the fur clippings out of her fur she really did have matts when she returned home from the vets and they lasted about a month but perhaps it was Beaus adult coat coming through too, like you have no probs now.


----------



## MillieDog

Glad you've turned a corner Mairi. I've always said there is a bad matt stage at around 8-10mnths old when the puppy fur changes to adult fur. Then is gets a bit easier again, but obviously does still need maintenance.

Some fur needs hardly any grooming, the more straighter coats. And then there are the denser curlier coats that need lots more attention. And of course every variable in between. 

Millie just had her Christmas bath  and will be thoroughly groomed either today or tomorrow. She timed her fox poo roll this morning well


----------



## mairi1

MillieDog said:


> Glad you've turned a corner Mairi. I've always said there is a bad matt stage at around 8-10mnths old when the puppy fur changes to adult fur. Then is gets a bit easier again, but obviously does still need maintenance.
> 
> Some fur needs hardly any grooming, the more straighter coats. And then there are the denser curlier coats that need lots more attention. And of course every variable in between.
> 
> Millie just had her Christmas bath  and will be thoroughly groomed either today or tomorrow. She timed her fox poo roll this morning well


Molly's Christmas bath is tomorrow 

xxx


----------

